# post funny military pranks!



## Trebor (Apr 17, 2011)

hey guys, feel free to move this. but I come across some funny military pranks and I HAD to share them with ya. you're welcome to contribute as well 

warning, these have a little language.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7vKpD1FziE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCXhmFmOPMM_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1FfaDgOS8Q_


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 17, 2011)

The meanest prank I ever pulled was putting tear gas grains in my roomies cigerettes.

The last place I was stationed in the Army, was a ammo supply point in Wildflecken, Germany.
One of the guys (Stilwell) I worked with at the inspection point was complaining about my roomie (Lundhagen), he was always bumming cigerettes, seemed like he never bought any. First we thought of loading a few with matchheads, and when Lundhagen asked for one Stilwell would flip out his pack with the loaded one foremost.

But then we thought of a even better idea. We, being a ASP inspection point had access to a lot of grade 3 munitions, etc., and the records were not the best. We got some granular tear gas, the kind used in training, put it on a heater, in a tent. Everybody who's went thru basic training went thru the gas tent , learned how to adjust your gas mask, etc. I know no one could forget all the fun you had in the gas tent.

To get back to the story, but took about 1/4 of the tobacco out of the middle, replaced it with the tear gas grains, did this to 2 cigerettes. Put them in the front of a fresh pack. Lundhagen had a car, and we rode back from lunch with him, he asked for a cigette, Stilwell, flips out the pack, Lundhagen takes two. But only one is the special.

We've never done this before, we have no idea what's going to happen, and he's driving. He lights up, but it's not a loaded one. 

We get to the work area, I hang around as long as I can, but after a few minutes, I have to go to the inspection point, about 1/4 mile away.

He lights up the loaded cigerette, a few minutes after I leave. Takes one breath, instant results, runs to a nearby window, and coughs till he vomits. He was feeling the after effects for days, Me and Stilwell felt pretty bad about it. We didn't try to hide who was responsible. No official punishment came our way.

But Lundhagen got us both back, but we were playing so many tricks on each other, I don't remember what he did. Whatever it was, we deserved it.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2011)

My brother tells me that when he went through basic on Parris Island he had a DI that was a real [email protected] One day he took a chocolate candy bar, mashed it up a little and then threw into the toilet. He then brought everyone into the head and started yelling at them how filthy the place was, etc. then reached into the toliet, grabbed the candy bar and bit a huge chunk out of it. My brother said several got sick right then and there. He only found out later that it was a candy bar.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 18, 2011)

Njaco said:


> My brother tells me that when he went through basic on Parris Island he had a DI that was a real [email protected] One day he took a chocolate candy bar, mashed it up a little and then threw into the toilet. He then brought everyone into the head and started yelling at them how filthy the place was, etc. then reached into the toliet, grabbed the candy bar and bit a huge chunk out of it. My brother said several got sick right then and there. He only found out later that it was a candy bar.


  One of our RI's did this to my platoon at basic training aswell!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2011)

Tom, that was hysterical - lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2011)

We would make MRE Bombs and throw them in the latrines when in the field or deployed...



tyrodtom said:


> The last place I was stationed in the Army, was a ammo supply point in Wildflecken, Germany.


 
Beautiful place. We used to fly out to Wildflecken and do our Aerial Gunnery (Door Gunnery) from the UH-60 Blackhawk out there.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 18, 2011)

my stepfather who was in the army for a while told me about this, once:

this sergeant who was a big jokester went in for a urine test, he somehow smuggled in apple juice, and he was told he had to fill the cup to a certain point. he went behind the curtain and filled it to just below the line with the apple juice. he come out presented the cup to the doc, and the doc told him he had to fill it up more. then the sarge took the cup and said "well, better recycle this, then" and drank the cup, and the doc freaked out.


----------

